# Need drivers for Nexxtech NWKBMCB keyboard+mouse



## niteryder (Oct 18, 2010)

I bought a Nexxtech Multimedia Keyboard and Mouse set without drivers. Can anyone help me out? I am useing Windows 7 Ultimate.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

check this post out
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/nexxtech-wireless-keyboard-mouse-combo-345093.html


----------



## niteryder (Oct 18, 2010)

I tried the shuenno.com.It no longer exist. Then I contacted the member, who had offered his email address for direct contact. He was kind enough to respond and offered to send a copy as soon as he worked out the shipping details. He lives in BC. Thanks so much for your help.


----------

